
Google’s Chrome Hackers Are About to Upend Your Idea of Web Security - dsr12
https://www.wired.com/2016/11/googles-chrome-hackers-flip-webs-security-model/
======
draw_down
Hell, why not just put "NOT SECURE" on everything? Then people will just be
extra careful all the time!!

